# Water Testing Spreadsheet



## dbnorton (May 26, 2009)

I am really new to all this and I am in the process of purchasing a new 29 to 36 gallon tank and I wanted to get/start a spreadsheet for keeping track of all the water testing results and I did know if anyone has a template they use to record all that data.

-dbnorton
Trying to stay afloat!!


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

I did the very same thing! I did it for about 6-8 months. I just took everything that my test kit tested for and put them across the top of an Excel spreadsheet then down the side I put date and time I tested, I also added to it when I added fish (what fish and how many) and when any died. Sorry don't have a template but that how I did it


----------



## dbnorton (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info at least its a start. I will begin working on mine soon.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

you can use the one that is part of your aquarium profile on this forum....

on the main screen, on the left, click on 'your aquariums' add an aquarium, from there you can enter a date and maintain your water parameters


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I was about to suggest the same thing! We've (here I make use of the royal "we"; the admins did all of the hard work) added a lot of functionality to the aquarium log. Not only can you list every last detail of each of your tanks and even upload photos and videos of them, but you can also keep a log of the water parameters and maintenance routine for your tanks.


----------



## dbnorton (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the information I will start using it when I get my new tank up and running.


----------

